# calvus



## bugsy66 (Oct 29, 2014)

What is the best color of sand for a Calvus tank?

Dark or light?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't think it matters. Just your preference...


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I like this one. Contrast makes the calvus stand out more!


----------



## bugsy66 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you both for the replies.


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

I thought the substrate and background colour affected the black calvus?

Remember seeing a thread from a guy who changed the colour of his substrate from black to white, and in turn the black calvus gradually chaged to match.

I did purchase some black calvus 2-3 weeks ago, my decor is coral sand and limestone rock. They were close to black at the store, but the tank was very dark, in my aquarium they're mostly white with black bars, although they do occasionally become very dark(they're stunning when they change this way). This could perhaps be the fact they're still settling in, although they've seemed perfevtly relaxed since day one and spend most of their time outside of the many rockwork areas. Time will tell I guess, they are only juvies.


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry, meant substrate and decor, not background.


----------



## DieselPhil (Jan 22, 2014)

I think it depends on the fish and it's surroundings. The calvus in this pic is one of the four I bought as black calvus at a LFS. He was dark at the store. Now he lives in that white shell and my substrate is white sand. Over time he turned almost white, sometimes I think he is a white calvus, then again when I turn the light on in the tank in the morning he is dark. The other 3 are dark all the time, sometimes pitch black even with the white sand. I like the white personally, makes the fish pop.


----------



## bugsy66 (Oct 29, 2014)

What do you all feed your Calvus?


----------



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

For black calvus id use dark background and sand, white id do a lighter background and lighter sand. As for feeding if they are small I feed nls cichlid grow and nls freshwater flakes. Larger ones i feed nls grow and kens 55% grow pellets. *** recently tried the small size Dianchi xl pro and they liked it. I also feed the small and adults ocassionally frozen brine shrimp and mysis.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I have 4 white calvus in my tank with a light substrate...
I find their colours are always changing from light to dark...I guess depending on their moods...I see when they are aggressive they turn really black...

as for food I feed them NLS cichlid pellets and NLS 2 mm pellets as well as Omega Cichlid pellets...they love the large ones as well


----------



## bugsy66 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the relies, for the pellets recommended are or should they be sinking?

I noticed my Calvus does not come any higher than the lower half of the tank for food, it's a young Calvus as well


----------



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

I would defiently use nls grow. It sinks. Yes calvus stays on lower half. Nls grow is 50% protein. Which is a must when keeping calvus and comps.


----------



## bugsy66 (Oct 29, 2014)

I do have the NLS grow but it seems to not be interested in it only the frozen foods. Should I just keep offering these pellets and no frozen?


----------



## bugsy66 (Oct 29, 2014)

Does anyone have some suggestions how to get a Calvus to eat some pellet or flake food?

Mine just seems to only like frozen brine and frozen Mysis and nothing else, I don't think this is a long term diet that is good is it?

I have tried the NLS and some OSI Brine Flake but neither of these are accepted.


----------

